

Gnome 3 - This is the end, it seems - old-gregg
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gnome-3.html

======
vegai
For people who want a classical and snappy desktop that's still rather pretty,
there's always <http://xfce.org/> and <http://xubuntu.com>

------
bluedanieru
Both the Gnome 3 and Unity teams seem to have completely lost the plot with
regard to who their target user base is. Virtually everyone who uses a Linux
desktop is a power user, after all.

Desktop computing should not be drawing so much inspiration from tablet
computing. They are different use-cases, and no desktop OS is going to break
into the tablet market. He talks of the safe conservatism of Windows but sadly
that is headed in the same direction. But no one who uses Metro is going to
use it in the way Microsoft has in mind, which is apparently either with their
elbows propped up on their desk interacting with a touchscreen monitor, or on
a tablet device whose manufacturer installed Windows 8 by mistake instead of
iOS or Android or whatever the equivalent for Windows Phone OS will be.
Windows is a mouse-and-keyboard desktop environment, as are Unity and Gnome 3,
and they will remain so for as long as we have PCs sitting under desks
connected to monitors sitting above desks. The use case of desktop computing
used to be split between "I have shit to do" and "I'm bored and don't have
shit to do" but the latter is moving quite quickly to tablets. If a desktop
abandons the former to try to scoop up the latter they will lose both.

